# Very belated formal introduction



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Lindy is beautiful. What was it about her that made you select her aside from her beautiful look?


Pete & Woody


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi Lindy you stunning girl!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Omg so cute and seems to be a smart pup! Have fun with her!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

About time! lol... I love this girl and loved watching your litter.. She is a superstar in the making for sure!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

finally!!
Love her! Love her pedigree! 
Can't wait to watch her grow and I know she will be a superstar!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

So glad you finally introduced Lindy. She looks wonderful and I'd love to hear more about how you're training her and bringing her along. She's only a few weeks older than Gracie. Lindy seems to really have the cones down and was amazing on that balance ball thing. I've been wondering about tugging. Gracie can be quite mouthy at times and I've thought that tugging might encourage that??

eta: What are those harness like things your dogs are wearing?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Lindy is a stunning little girl, sounds like you're going to have a lot of fun with her.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I was starting to think you were waiting for her first title to introduce her LOL.

It's going to be fun having puppies so close in age. Wish they could play together!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks, I love her!!

Tugging is a big part of my training so that is something I always encourage. I also accept a bit of mouthiness as I also like to just play with my hands. I don't allow them to bite hard, if that happens I stop playing. Puppies are very mouthy in general, if I am getting shark attacked when I am walking I will either redirect to a toy or ask for a sit. 

I think it really depends on what you are looking for and what your goals are.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Loisiana said:


> I was starting to think you were waiting for her first title to introduce her LOL.
> 
> It's going to be fun having puppies so close in age. Wish they could play together!


Haha, no, I kept getting sidetracked by candy crush!

It will be very fun! I love puppy training! :


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

She is adorable. It will be fun to watch her journey. 

I didn't discourage too much with Gabby as I wanted her drive and desire to please to be through the roof and it has. I had to teach her to tug, but she is OCD now in certain situations. She won't tug at all in field even if I pull out her tug toys. Gabby wasn't too mouthy but she is still a shark. She is food motivated and if you are not careful she WILL get you. Gentle and slow are not in her vocabulary. 

Jessica I think the world of you as a handler and trainer. I look forward to posts of your fun with Lindy. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm glad we finally got to meet Lindy. She is a doll and a star in the making.


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

What a wonderful pup with a wonderful name! Have fun!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

She's just beautiful, lively and fun, even to my inexpert eyes. I think you have a winner in more ways than one.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Hey, Lindy!

She's *SO* mature looking for her age! Very pretty!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

She seems so mature! Mira was mature acting but still looks like a puppy now. She is certainly fun!!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Congrats on your new addition!!!

Look forward to watching her grow into the next superstar of the family!!


----------

